# How long have you been raising sheep?



## SheepGirl (Oct 20, 2014)

How long have you been raising sheep?


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 20, 2014)

I have been raising sheep since July 2006 (8 years, 3 months).


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 20, 2014)

The spring/summer of '06 as well. Just market lambs for a year or so and then moved into breeding.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Oct 21, 2014)

We've been raising sheep since 2000. Our first lambs were born in 2001.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 21, 2014)

I was born on a large ranch, my dad was a Veterinarian, so we had a herd of  sheep as well as many other types of animals, some in large numbers.  On my place ... about a quarter of a century...  then sold out when the very bad wool prices , high sheering costs and cheap meat prices from imported Australian lamb made it economically unfeasable to make  a profit.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 21, 2014)

Since March of 2013


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 21, 2014)

Er, I've been raising sheep since February 2014. Watch out for my newbie questions next spring when lambing starts...


----------



## secuono (Oct 21, 2014)

The sheep came home October 2011!


----------

